# CARTAGENA | Infinitum | 150m | 492ft | 37 fl | T/O



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

​
*August 2016*


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

September 5:



Yopal said:


> cuantos pisos le faltan a Infi ?


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

November 20:



Yopal said:


> Hacen falta más proyectos como Infinitum, que rellenen el centro de BG y no construyan solo a los lados...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

It's *T/O.*
October 7:



SoaD said:


> *Infinitum*


----------

